# Makierungen



## dominikb (6. März 2012)

Bei mir fehlen die makierungen um fahrzeuge(freund= grün  feind=rot)

weiße jemand wie ich die wiederbekomme??


----------



## Thallassa (6. März 2012)

*edit weil ich etwas übersehen hatte*
Und welche Version/Patch ist installiert bzw. hast du schon Patch und Neuinstallation versucht?


----------



## KornDonat (6. März 2012)

Da er hier um WoT Unterforum ist wird es sich denk ich mal auch um WoT handeln  

Ich würde es mit einer Neuinstallation probieren.


----------



## Homerclon (6. März 2012)

Schalte im Treiber-Menü das Anti-Aliasing ab.
Willst du AA haben, so geht dies nur über das Ingame-Menü, um dies dort "freizuschalten" musst du die _erweiterte Nachbearbeitung_ abschalten.


----------



## dominikb (22. März 2012)

bringt alles nichts


----------



## Nvidiafreak98 (9. April 2012)

das ist ganz einfach in den einstellungen musst du auf die grafikeinstellungen gehen. Nun musst du die Einstellung für die zusätlichen Effekte in Richtschützensicht (oder so ähnlich) auf max stellen. Dann ist das Problem behoben

MfG Nvidiafreak98

P.S.: Hatte das selbe problem selber


----------

